

Daniel D. McCracken Dies at 81; Wrote Best-Sellers on Using Computers - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/13/technology/daniel-d-mccracken-dies-at-81-wrote-best-sellers-on-using-computers.html

======
wglb
His book on Fortran was the first programming book that I read in depth. I had
8 hours before the Empire Builder left Union Station in Chicago for Montana on
my way home for Christmas. The book was for the next quarter.

I did not realize that he also started out in Montana in a small town that is
small even by _Montana_ standards.

My relationship with Fortran deteriorated over the years, however. It was a
welcome introduction.

